

Apple sued Samsung because they weren't innovating - imacman
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/apple-sued-precisely-because-samsung-wasnt-innovating

======
serichsen
Take a look at that list of features. Every single point is a "what to do",
not a "how to do it". That's not what patents are (or rather, should be)
about.

Seriously, who is "they" in the title, Apple or Samsung?

~~~
MaysonL
The article has the title: "Apple sued precisely because Samsung wasn't
innovating"

